# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Replication >  راهنمایی در خصوص انتخاب روش replication

## resatak

با سلام خدمت دوستان
من یه اس کیو ال سرور لوکال دارم و یه اس کیو ال سرور رو سرور
بیشتر تغییراتم رو لوکال هستش 
الان می خواهم replication ایجاد کنم
نمی دونم کدوم روش رو باید انتخا کنم
می خوام موقع همگام سازی اول تغییرات اس کیو رو سرورم که جزئی تره رو لوکال انجام بشه 
بعد تغییرات لوکال رو سرور انجام بشه 
میشه راهنمایی کنید از کدوم روش برم و فیلترخاصی نیاز داره؟

----------


## resatak

چرا هیچکس جواب نمیده

----------


## resatak

دوستان کسی تو این انجمن حضور داره  :افسرده:

----------


## pashna

*سلام*
*شما بهتره از Transactional Replication استفاده کنید

http://www.sql-server-performance.co...ation-2008-r2/*

----------


## resatak

ممنون یعنی از merge استفاده نکنم؟؟

----------


## pashna

*سلام،* 
*ببینید، merge زمانی‌ استفاد میش که دیتابیس‌ها بصورت مستقل کار می‌کنن و شما می‌خواهید که تغییرات هر کدوم رو در اون یکی‌ هم داشته باشید، ولی‌ من از سوالتون اینطوری متوجه شدم که تغییرات روی یک دیتابیس اتفاق میافته و شما میخواید که همین تغیرات به سرور دیگه هم منتقل بشه، که در این صورت transaction خیلی‌ خوبه.*

----------


## mehdisardar

سلام اگر از حالت transaction  استفاده کنی ارتباط شما به صورت یک طرفه است  یعنی اگر بر روی لوکال اطلاعات را تغییربدی سرور متوجه نمیشه ولی اگر داده را روی سرور تغییر بدی لوکال متوجه میشه مگر اینکه این حالت را به صورت دو طرفه پیاده کنی

----------

